# Colt 1911



## danteh (30 Apr 2011)

I was just wondering, if Canadian SOF happen to use these. A friend of mine in Afganistan said he saw (what he thought was a JTF-2 soldier) with a 1911 on him instead of the normal Sig. I understand SOF specially JTF-2 get to pretty much wear what ever kit they want, but I didn't know if that included using different sidarms. So I was hopping someone could verify this.

Thanks.


----------



## dimsum (30 Apr 2011)

Most Cdn pers in theatre are issued with the Browning 9mm, not the Sig.


----------



## MJP (30 Apr 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Most Cdn pers in theatre are issued with the Browning 9mm, not the Sig.



He is talking about the JTF which don't carry the Browning but usually the Sig.


----------



## a_majoor (2 May 2011)

I once was issued a 9mm with the Inglas 1944 proof mark stamped on the side, but this should be definitive:

http://armyapp.dnd.ca/CAC/documents/general/DAOD_CF_SMALL_ARMS_C0.pdf



> Service Pistols - the pistols currently in general service in the CF and RCMP or, in the case of foreign teams, the pistol in general service in the forces of that country.   Special forces variants of pistols are excluded.  Current pistols within the CF and RCMP are the 9mm Automatic Browning, the 9mm Automatic Sig Sauer P225 (Canadian Special Operations Force Command, Military Police, Maritime Command and Air Command only), the 9mm Automatic Smith and Wesson Double Action (RCMP only) and the 9mm Automatic Sig Sauer P226 (RCMP only).



Of course if someone in the SOF chooses to carry something else, you or I would hardly be in a position to argue....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 May 2011)

The questions was asked if JTF-2 carried Colt 1911's

*Special forces variants of pistols are excluded*

Is the definitive that applies to this thread


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 May 2011)

danteh said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, if Canadian SOF happen to use these. A friend of mine in Afganistan said he saw (what he thought was a JTF-2 soldier) with a 1911 on him instead of the normal Sig. I understand SOF specially JTF-2 get to pretty much wear what ever kit they want, but I didn't know if that included using different sidarms. So I was hopping someone could verify this.
> 
> Thanks.





I've seen a couple of books on various weapons carried by SOF units that state that JTF-2 carry Para-Ordnance pistols. If true, that may explain you friends sighting as Para-Ordnance pistols are just modified 1911.


----------



## KevinB (3 May 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I once was issued a 9mm with the Inglas 1944 proof mark stamped on the side, but this should be definitive:
> 
> http://armyapp.dnd.ca/CAC/documents/general/DAOD_CF_SMALL_ARMS_C0.pdf
> 
> Of course if someone in the SOF chooses to carry something else, you or I would hardly be in a position to argue....



First it is "Inglis" or more correctly Inglis No2 Mk1* 

That DAOD is horribly out of date, and was inaccurate when it was printed.

 SigP225 was Aircrew and MP's only (I heard the MP's got the handdown P226's when the P226R came in)
SigP226 was Navy (albiet I think they had the P225's for s short time) and CANSOF, replaced by P226R in SOF, and SigP228 also in CANSOF elements


1911 is currently fielded only by the USMC (Force Recon), MARSOC, and CAG - albiet most Sqn have replaced with G22, plus some Group SF CIF folks still have 1911's around


----------



## NavyShooter (3 May 2011)

Navy is Sig 225 only, we hold no 226's in the fleet.

NS


----------



## a_majoor (3 May 2011)

Yes it was Inglis No2 Mk1*

I have also seen an issue 9mm with the sliding ramp rear sight and a slot for the shoulder stock, so we do have some very old pistols in stock (the shoulder stock and attachment points were discontinued in WWII).

The reference to "Special forces variants of pistols are excluded" probably has to do with modifications unit armourers and SOF operators make to their weapons, and are excluded so everyone is competing with standard issues weapons.


----------



## KevinB (3 May 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Navy is Sig 225 only, we hold no 226's in the fleet.
> 
> NS



Dude - you need to smack some of your guys, some folks on the left coast told me a tale, that they got 226's for NBP...


----------



## medicineman (3 May 2011)

Weird there Kevin - I'm on the left coast, I've only seen 225's here (thus far)...mind you there are people out here that are convinced that they are Glocks though  :.

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 May 2011)

I have owned both a Colt 1911 (my first pistol), and an Inglis No 2 Mk 1.  If I had my druthers, I would prefer to have a .45 ACP round to depend upon instead of a 9mm.  However, one carries what one is issued.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 May 2011)

KevinB said:
			
		

> First it is "Inglis" or more correctly Inglis No2 Mk1*
> 
> That DAOD is horribly out of date, and was inaccurate when it was printed.
> 
> ...



I wish the 226 came to the NBPs but I think I will be out long before then. Also the MPs I know still are carrying 225s.


----------



## danteh (8 May 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I've seen a couple of books on various weapons carried by SOF units that state that JTF-2 carry Para-Ordnance pistols. If true, that may explain you friends sighting as Para-Ordnance pistols are just modified 1911.



Thank you, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Dissident (8 May 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Also the MPs I know still are carrying 225s.



If I may:

MPs in general do not get the sig226, only CP so far (I will ask around to confirm). If CP got sig 226, hand me downs would make the most sense.

Be back in a bit with the final word on that.

Edit: On TF1-07 CP guys had the 226. My buddy on TF3-09 had the 226. 

Re-edit TF1-11 CP team has "new" 226's. No word on if "new" means unissued (hand me down from CANSOF) or straight from the factory new.


----------

